# Black Schwinn Phantom



## ohdeebee (Apr 12, 2011)

Not exactly what you were hoping for? Me neither. Kinda Rad in a Cru Jones sort of way.   

Probably going up for sale soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## JRE (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool bike. I had one just like it in 1983 That i bought with my lawn mowing money. I still have the receipt and owners manual.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool! This one is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## ratina (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a chrome one


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 16, 2011)

Post some pics!


----------

